# GBP/USD Technical Levels (Daily)



## DannyBly (21 June 2008)

It's an attractive technical chart as I type this - GBP/USD pressed against resistance of the major down trendline and 200 SMA. On the daily chart the oscillators are bullish across the board and we are trading above the daily pivot of 1.9684. If the aforementioned downtrendline/SMA resistance can be violated I would expect the 50% retracement level of 1.9872 to come into play.


----------

